# Gift for Offering Condolences?



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

it's not something I've ever heard of before, but I think if it were me, I would appreciate it very much. It's sweet of you to consider anyway.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I think they would appreciate it.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I think they would be very touched, I know I would. (Just a card would be enough in my opinion...)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think it is a lovely idea (the card).
You're very sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very thoughtful of you, I think a card would be appreciated and appropriate. 

If you wanted to make a donation to a fund the Vet clinic has to help clients pay for treatment if/when they can't afford it in the name of this couple's dog, that would be a very nice gesture as well.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Kindness is always appropriate in this hard world. My vet always sends a donation to the UF vet school facility for research, etc. when one of her clients goes to the Bridge.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I think a card would be very much appreciated, especially if it had a short note like: "I saw you at the vet last ___day. I hope this comforts you."


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

A card would be very thoughtful, so nice to see that people still care about other people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondi*

Blondi: That would be a kind and loving gesture and if it were me, I would be very touched!


----------



## BlondiCJ1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you all for the confirmation. I am going to send the card today. I also made a donation to the local Humane Society in their honor, although I don't have a name to put with it. That is ok though. Thanks again, and fingers crossed the card gets to the family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very nice and really thoughtful of you, I think this family will really appreciate it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that is a great loving thing to do,so nice of you to do that,not many would.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I think that is a wonderful and thoughtful thing for you to do. I remember one time when we were leaving our vet with tears after saying good bye to one of our dogs a lady followed me out to the car and hugged me. I never knew her name but it meant so much to me.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think that was a really thoughtful thing to do. I think I remember my mom telling me when we took Jake to emergency for his cancer a lady stopped and asked about what happened and said I am sorry and gave her a hug.


----------

